# WORST XMAS GIFT EVER!!!!!111oneoneone



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 13, 2007)

I just made a video.... So you could....get the full effect....

*sigh* How on earth could she do this to me?!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOJoJuXCPXU[/ame]


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Dec 13, 2007)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:



That is bad!!! But hey...YOU make it look good!!

:laugh:


----------



## cheryl (Dec 13, 2007)

:laugh:you are just to funny..girl!

One thing with those all in ones....what if ya dying to go to the toilet lol


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 13, 2007)

Then I have to unzip from boob to ankle and tie the arms around my waist so I don't shat on them.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 13, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## polly (Dec 13, 2007)

Why didn't she just get you a chastity belt instead lol much easier !!:biggrin2:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 13, 2007)

Erron keeps asking me to put it on. not tht he finds it attractive he just thinks it will be warmer for me since i'm always cold. 

I think its a little late fora chastity belt.

My sister in law handed it to me and IW as like ''Are you for serious? I'm married! I can't wear s*** like this!!"


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 13, 2007)

Umm does the tag says*Xhilaration? If so umm...yea.*


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 13, 2007)

Ohhhhmyyyyygoooooodddddd......

Can I write the thank you note to your monster in law?? PLEEEEASE?!?!?!?!

Oh man...pink AND they're KITTENS....I don't think a more imperfect gift for you exists in this world...ugh!!

I say have a bonfire...and have it be the main attraction, hehe!


----------



## cheryl (Dec 13, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote:*

Oh man...pink AND they're KITTENS



They could at least, had little bunnies on them insteadlol


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 13, 2007)

*cheryl wrote: *


> *maherwoman wrote:*
> 
> Oh man...pink AND they're KITTENS
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more...lol!!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Dec 13, 2007)

oh my GOD! :shock:I am in shock....where do you even get adult footy pajamas?!? goodness gracious.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 13, 2007)

If they are what I think they are they are in the girls section. I just picked a bunch off the floor at work today.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 13, 2007)

That has GOT to be a joke. It's just not possible to give a gift like that and be serious about it. You do look pretty cute, though!!!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 13, 2007)

See I would think it was a joke.....

but while Erron and I were dating she would try to buy me stuff just to be nice y'know? And she went on this spreee that for some od reason, thought I liked dragonflies. And eery time Erron came to visit he'd bring me all this dragonfly stuff from his mom. And I'm like ''Did you tell her I like dragonflies? Because I dont'' She bought me dragonflies stickers. Dragonfly necklace. Dragonfly candle. And to top it off...one of those gigantic plastic kids' toys from like walmart that was....you guessed it...a dragonfly. It was over a foot long. And ugly as sin. wtf was I goign to do with all these dragonflies!?

So every time she bought me a dragonfly, I bought her ''poop''. Anything that had to do with poop. You know those little rubber animals on teh keychains...and you squeeze them and poo comes out the back end? I got her a pig....then a cow...then an elephant...then a dog.... and the dragonflies just kept comin'. So I went o Spencer's and I bought her this plastic toilet...and it had a little pile of poo in the bowl and it had eyes and a smile and when you flushed....it bounced up and down to a jazz tune. 


She buys me bunnies and lobsters now. Good monster in law. 

So she might actually just think that's my thing since i'm so odd to begin with.


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 13, 2007)

LOL...that's good that she's (mostly) finally caught onto your two favs (bunnehs and lobsters), but those footy pajamas....wow! :shock:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 13, 2007)

If everyone on RO gives me a dollar, I will wear in fora day at the 2005 ARBA convention. Complete with video.


-JAK


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 13, 2007)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> See I would think it was a joke.....
> 
> but while Erron and I were dating she would try to buy me stuff just to be nice y'know? And she went on this spreee that for some od reason, thought I liked dragonflies. And eery time Erron came to visit he'd bring me all this dragonfly stuff from his mom. And I'm like ''Did you tell her I like dragonflies? Because I dont'' She bought me dragonflies stickers. Dragonfly necklace. Dragonfly candle. And to top it off...one of those gigantic plastic kids' toys from like walmart that was....you guessed it...a dragonfly. It was over a foot long. And ugly as sin. wtf was I goign to do with all these dragonflies!?
> 
> ...


:laugh: :roflmao: Nice. Right up my alley with the poo gifts.

But, yeah, the jammies are cute, maybe for a cold, winter's day. But indeed, awful. Has to be a gag gift. Get her one. Go back to Spencer's for it too:biggrin2:.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 13, 2007)

I'd have to be pretty darn cold to wear ....that.

Although last time she was here we went to walmart together. And she was trying to find something to wear for our dinner date that night since she'd worn all the clothes she brought already. As she was shopping she pointed to one ofthose silly grandma sweaters and she was like '' If I EVER buy or try to wear something like that...please shoot me and put me out of my misery''

So Ithink I know what to get her for xmas. OOOOMg it HAS to say something like '' BEST GRANDMA INT HE WORLD''

bwuahahaha


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 13, 2007)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> If everyone on RO gives me a dollar, I will wear in fora day at the 2005 ARBA convention. Complete with video.
> 
> 
> -JAK



I'd give you more than a dollar! That would be rsoooo rediculiously funnyyyy :dude:.


----------



## naturestee (Dec 13, 2007)

oh. my. god.

...

:laugh:

_Has_ to be a gag gift. I had no idea they made those in adult sizes. I can't believe you survived even putting it on. I thought being covered in pink kittens would make you explode or something!

Definitely get a grandma sweater. Either has to say "Best Grandma Ever" or something like it, or have birds on it like the ones my grandma always wore. Don't forget the granny head scarf!


----------



## MsBinky (Dec 13, 2007)

Can I have it?!

Those are my most favorite pj's ever!!!! :shock::embarrassed:I'm just a weirdo :tongue

Ok it's hilarious cause it's just so not you! LMBO. Poor you! But, I really did enjoy laughing at, errr I mean with, you. I soooo love your video. Lmao. Should have had bunnies on it though! :brownbunny


Thank you for the giggle. I needed it.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 13, 2007)

that is too funny, you need to take some gross pictures of you in those AWESOME jammies and send them to her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that is too funny


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 13, 2007)

I'll be posting pics for everyon's approval tomorrow.


----------



## pamnock (Dec 13, 2007)

Freakin' awesome girl! You look so hot in your kitty jams! 

Don't you dare return those - wear them to the next rabbit show!

Pam


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Dec 14, 2007)

> Don't you dare return those - wear them to the next rabbit show!


Just wait till they found out you gave them to her and have a matching pair.... so you can be sisters. 

_Loved that part of the video!_


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 14, 2007)

Now, I agree that it is awful and a bit scary...

but to be honest... as someone who is also always cold... I would probably wear it all the time.

LOL


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Dec 14, 2007)

girl don't feel bad My step-mom and dad for the last few years have gotten me crappy wal-mart gift sets. Ya know like last year it was hot chocolate with mugs. The year before that was nascar coffee cups. bah why does she even bother if she's not going to put any thought into it. my father in-law always got me good gifts!


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 14, 2007)

I got the biggest giggle out of that video! Thanks! :roflmao::roflmao:

Just let me know whose collecting the dollars! I'll chip in for that!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 14, 2007)

Well the next show i'm going to be at is the Pa convention in February. Now that's a big show with a LOT of people. I'm sure the Pam Nock will be there to vouch should I decide to go in style. But due to fact that this show is large.... I'll require more than just a few bucks. If one can round up maybe $10 I'd do it. I'll put it towards a nice chocolate buck.... 


-JAK


----------



## Sayuri (Dec 14, 2007)

OMG they are hilarious!!!! -- This woman is evil and a monster and needs to be stopped...or encouraged for comedy value LOL -- I would never have even thought they made those things for adults!! - I think I need to get me a pair for my boyfriend for Christmas LOL -- Oh my she obviously cant deal with the fact of her son doing the deed and so is doing whatever she can to prevent you from ever doing it again --- OMG can you imagine if, heaven forbid, your house caught on fire and they were the only thing you could put on and had to run out into the street wearing them! 

The last time I remember wearing feety pjarmas was when I was 3, and the inside was really itchy and scratchy even though the outside was fluffy, well it was the 80's. I loved them and remember thinking that grown ups should have them too....now I know why they dont LOL


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 14, 2007)

Pictures as promised. I left my makeup on last night and therefore woke up looking like a zombie. I didn't bother to brush my hair after I woke up either. I figured it added to the whole bed time look. 











You can't see my cha-chas because there's bunnies over top of them. Sexy. (Bunnies plus pajama photo as per request)





This is what aI usually wear to bed. Note the lack of sexy and that fact that my attire is in 2 pieces is enough to turn any man off. 





In case you were wondering about my weird blue socks.... they have santa lobsters on them. And a sleigh being pulled by sea horses. I wasn't kidding when I said I collected/liked lobsters.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 14, 2007)

Something else I think should be brought to everyone's attention. Note the orb over my left knee. According to Sylvia Browne, all orbs are ''angels''. I see lots of orbs and it can also be believed its jut dust on your camera lens so whatev.

Then I noticed this weird glare on the window behind me. I zoomed in on my computer and I traced the features of a person...complete with 2 eyes, ears, a nose...and hand or a knife or something. I outlined it for you. Here be creeped out.

Or maybe I jsut need to wash my windows. 






Basically theres thingies in the picture of me with normal PJ's and not in the pictures of me in the onsie. So one can logically deduct that the higher power supports the more modern look for bed time.


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 14, 2007)

I already have my room reservation for Lebanon! See you there in your "Pretty Kitty Jammies".... (I'll bring a camera... )


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 14, 2007)

Hey hey i'm a professional....I don't work for fr ee....


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Dec 14, 2007)

I hope my big sessy cowboy doesnt see these pics... he will leave me fo shooo..


I am jealous.. seriously....im 6ft3.. when my mother in law bought me some of those, I had to cut the feet off.


The gifts only get better the longer your married to her son.... so you have lots to look forward too...HA.

Now, if ya'll will excuse me.. I have to go wear my snow boots and gloves...in TEXAS, a gift from my Monster-in-law..

'Cause yanno they were a good buy... CLEARANCED!

Mother in laws should be banned... they are right up there with evil hamsters and clowns.

My daughter and grandson have the pleasure of having lunch with my mother in law today. I laughed and told her *Better you than me*... me and my son will literally be in therapy today... so we're excused from the berating.

I am sure there's some sort of joke in there... *An amazon and her spawn were having therapy and....*

Zin


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Dec 14, 2007)

Oh.. and your window ghost looks like Pac-Man with a Toupee and a box cutter...

waca waca waca waca wacaaaaaaa


Zin


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 14, 2007)

now take thos jammie pictures and get them blown up, something like 11x7 or bigger and put them in a frame and give it to her for Christmas!!!!!!!!!! And whenever you go over her house ask her, innocently, where is the picture of me in your present. And every year she gets you a crappy present take a picture of yourself in it and get it blown up and give it to her for a present,maybe just maybe she will catch on and get you better presents,lol.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 14, 2007)

I have a pertty good idea. But I have to make it. But it'l be done bythe end of today so I will shtick it up on this thread. 


-JAK


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 15, 2007)

OMG that is horrible. I can not believe she got you that. You should buy her the granny clothing. Teehee.

I love your hair. I wish I could color my hair red like that. Red is my favorite color.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 15, 2007)

Red is my favorite color too!

it was redder when I first got it done, I need to make my roots go away and have the color redone, it faded. Here's pics from when I first got it done...


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Dec 15, 2007)

For those that want to join in the footed pajama sexiness...

http://www.pajamacity.com/


Ha..

Zin


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 15, 2007)

Why'd you go and post that? I just ate dinner!

You mean this is still a fad? Amoungst adults? Barf-tastic! 

I swear every time I put those things on my IQ drops 3 points. I just feel so.... innocent 5 year old. Complete with lunch-mouth residue and a knack for creating food sculptures.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Dec 16, 2007)

I think the most alarming aspect is that it says on the webpage, somethin along the lines of *trap door on the bottom, so you never have to take them off*

Sorry for the dinner spoilage..lol

Zin


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 16, 2007)

*theicequeen99121 wrote: *


> now take thos jammie pictures and get them blown up, something like 11x7 or bigger and put them in a frame and give it to her for Christmas!!!!!!!!!! And whenever you go over her house ask her, innocently, where is the picture of me in your present. And every year she gets you a crappy present take a picture of yourself in it and get it blown up and give it to her for a present,maybe just maybe she will catch on and get you better presents,lol.



Very subtle, I like it.:great:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 16, 2007)

I was thinking about getting it printed on one of those blankets...

The farrier was out to my barn on Friday and I told him about my gift and he just chuckled and said '' heh I'll bet you look so cute in it''. And I said ''yeah right, i'll wear them for you next time'' and he laughed again. And then I told him ''better yet...i'll make you a calender.''

Its a work in progress. This guy never laughs.


----------



## jupiterannette (Dec 16, 2007)

Im sorry ... i wear foot pjs almost every day in the winter...

soooooooooo compfy!

thanks for the link, now i can get more!

my faves are tan with brown teddies all over them! there is no feet atached so my feet dont get hot.. but there one peice!

some day when you dont feel good, and jsut wanna veg ont he couch drinking hot coco you will love to wear them!


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Dec 16, 2007)

I just found this on the pajamacity website...

And I quote "[font="Verdana,Trebuchet MS,Arial,Helvetica"][size="-1"]All our Footy PJs are Machine Washable and have Zipper Fronts - and make absolutely UNFORGETTABLE Gifts!"

I prolly need to shut up while im ahead.. or maybe not so much ahead as not on iggy yet.

LOL

Zin
[/size][/font]


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh.. I forgot.. I use to not only do hair, but have some funky red myself...

Ask your stylist to saturate your hair with a Red based filler first. Hair doesnt fade as bad...or as fast.

Here's me with the *sessy hair* as my husband calls it.

Zin


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 16, 2007)

I don't even remember what all they did to me and my poor head last time.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh, gosh... I think the worst part about the Pajama City web site is where they say they make great bridal shower gifts for the new bride to wear over her lingerie on the honeymoon. I am 100% sure my boyfriend would think he made a huge mistake if I tried doing that.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 16, 2007)

Thats what I said when I first got them.

"I'm married! I can't wear stuff like this!''

sweat pants and a tshirt are much sexier.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 18, 2007)

Ok so i'm sitting here being miserable from my day and Erron decides to cheer me up.

Apparently he found my kitten jammies and attempted to squish his 6 foot frame into something thats hardly big enough for ME. And then he came out here and put on a fashion show for me and I laughed my arse off. He let me take a picture.

"Put THAT on RO!"

So I am.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 18, 2007)

AHAHAHA! I'm amazed he got his legs in!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 18, 2007)

Sorry.......but Erron looks cuter in them than you do.:biggrin2:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 18, 2007)

yeah he does. I'm thinking....regift.


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 18, 2007)

LOL!!! Oh man, I can't believe he fit in it AT ALL!!

Good one, Erron!!


----------



## seniorcats (Dec 18, 2007)

Woo hoo! Great legs on that man!


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Dec 18, 2007)

LOLZ! Cute =P

Heyy atleast you did leave the receipt on!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 19, 2007)

*seniorcats wrote: *


> Woo hoo! Great legs on that man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 19, 2007)

OMG, that is hilarious! The way his legs are positioned in the pic made me LOL loud at work:shock:.

Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 19, 2007)

haha I told him you said so and the first thing he says is ''I have incredible calf muscles''


----------



## missyscove (Jan 3, 2008)

I know this is a bit late... but... 
my 22 year old cousin got those exact pj's for christmas. They're a child xl from target. 
She, on the other hand, is keeping them though they're a bit tight because she's simply too tall.


----------



## lalena2148 (Jan 3, 2008)

Jesse...those are some awful looking jammies. Oh man! I have a monster in law too...but she doesn't buy me gifts. Just gets us gift cards to places my hubby will like and doesn't necessarily get anything for me (thank GOD!). But, if I were to picture her getting me anything, it would probably be those pjs. It's the most unsexy thing to wear for to bed with your husband.

I could only imagine saying to Chris aka myhubby of a little over 1 year"Hey I'm not wearing anything under these feetie pajamas. Do you want to unzip them down to me feet?" Oh man I would get the strangest look and I bet that would be the only time a guy would ever say "No thanks!" LMAO

BTW, as a kid I HATED those things and those were all the jammies my mom would get me. But they make your feet sweat like mad. So one night when my mom was at work, I took safety scissors and cut the feet off every single pair I had. Take that!


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 3, 2008)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> Ok so i'm sitting here being miserable from my day and Erron decides to cheer me up.
> 
> Apparently he found my kitten jammies and attempted to squish his 6 foot frame into something thats hardly big enough for ME. And then he came out here and put on a fashion show for me and I laughed my arse off. He let me take a picture.
> 
> ...




You know Jessie, iff'n there's any bunnies in those cages, I'll bet they're now scarred for life...:wink


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 3, 2008)

> You know Jessie, iff'n there's any bunnies in those cages, I'll bet they're now scarred for life...:wink
> 
> 
> Now that's silly. Why WOULDN'T there be bunnies in those cages?


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 3, 2008)

> Now that's silly. Why WOULDN'T there be bunnies in those cages?



Oh geez, _what_ was I thinking???? *D'OH!!!!* :foreheadsmack:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 3, 2008)

Although we did find out that Jesse's fit inthe French lop cages rather well. ...


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jan 3, 2008)

hahahaha that is fuuuuuunnnnnnnnnnnny, you should make him wear that and clean the bunnies cage with his mum there.

Oooh that red, I love it.

I like yours too Zin. That is a good idea about that to keep your hair color faiding.


----------



## PepnFluff (Jan 4, 2008)

O0o0oO SEXY personally i think you should exchange them for a lager size and gift them to your hubby keep the kittens tho theyre utterly gorgeous though. You should be thanking her lol. My friend has a pair with moons on them and i gave her so much stick tehehez


----------



## bat42072 (Jan 4, 2008)

one year my step mom gave me a used jewelry box with one used earring in it... while my other sisters got gift cards ... I know it supposed to be the thought that counts ... and I could understand if she was low on cash but the woman makes a lot of money and so does my dad... She always buys expensive things for her daughter and grand daughters all year long... I treat her the best out of my other two sisters and i felt is was a slap ion the face...


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jan 4, 2008)

bat, that is mean really. I would feel hurt.

I can understand giving more to the younger ones such as grandchildren. Like my dad, he always give me and my sister money but gives my sister a bit more cause she has 2 kids. So I can understand that.

but you with used jewlery box and 1 used earings. Something wrong with that picture. And they got gift cards.


----------



## bat42072 (Jan 4, 2008)

i didn't say nothing... i still have thejewlrey box... i told hubby if something ever happened to me i want it to go back to her sice it meant so much for her to give it to me..lol also they gavemy husband a nice gift that year... i try not to go over there to much when she is home...


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 4, 2008)

Next year you should get her a new jewlery box but put the one earring back inside. 

-JAK


----------



## bat42072 (Jan 4, 2008)

good idea


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jan 4, 2008)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> Next year you should get her a new jewlery box but put the one earring back inside.
> 
> -JAK


teehee, you come up with the greatest things man. I should take all your ideas when I need it. lol


----------



## Bunnicula (Jan 4, 2008)

Okay, I am ALWAYS cold...and I love fuzzy, warm jammies! But a onesie? Hello, monster-in-law? WTH is up with that? I mean, if you are cold enough to have to wear that much to bed where you can pile on blankets, quilts, etc....why in the world would you want to have to strip down to your toes to sit on the toilet? That is just insane. Forget the fact that they've got pink kitties...they just don't make sense.

Still, Erron looks pretty cute in them. I about wet myself giggling over that pic. Thanks for posting it. I am hoping to make the PARBA show...may have to chip in a few bucks to see you in those pjs...

~Mary Ellen


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah true...not to mention, married couples have each other to warm one another up! LOL! The ultimate heater: your spouse!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm always so cold at night that my skin is actually cold to the touch. Erron doesn't let me touch him. 
But I like to use his chest as a pillow and he is always so hot at night that he sleeps without a shirt and I get so ticked because then my face sticks to his manb00bs. And I wake up with nipple pastered to my ear. So I make him wear a shirt to bed now. I know i'm terrible. 

Seriously, you guys meet up with me on the Saturday PaSRBA show, see if you can make a deal, and i'll wear them on Sunday for a while. With my converse. 

-JAK


----------

